# Change in the Mo’mentum



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When you take Baron Davis off a team, any team, and replace him with Mo Williams, you will inevitably get a different style of play from your point guard. One is an exceptional passer, the other – aside from a few months this year in Cleveland – a gifted shooter. But beyond these most basic characteristics, when you take Williams from those Cavs and put him on these Clippers, the dynamic changes completely, and so far, the results have been positive.
> 
> The transformation began on the day the trade went down, with Williams immediately waiving his Early Termination Option for next season. And while his decision to accept $8.5 million next year would make plenty of sense financially, it was also pretty obviously a display of willingness to buy into what the Clippers are building. He may not have found a contract to pay him that much had he eventually opted out, but he might have, and he definitely would have gotten a multi-year deal somewhere. That’s not to say Baron did not “buy in,” but it’s worth noting that the very pretenses under which Mo became a Clipper were based on sacrifice, a stark contrast to the max contract and hero’s expectations that welcomed his predecessor.
> 
> ...


http://clipperblog.com/2011/03/21/change-in-the-momentum/


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thank you Basel ... I enjoyed that read. Next year should be good for Mo with the Clippers.


----------

